# ISP Config - Postfix - "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf": empty query string - ignored



## kiries (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

heute hat eine Kunde ca. 1000 Newsletter über den Server vesendet. In Logs sehe ich 
mehrere Warningen 
warning: table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf": empty query string -- ignored
Was bedeuten sie?


----------

